# ZEU - Zeus Resources



## System (23 January 2013)

Zeus Resources initial exploration focus will be on a portfolio of uranium exploration projects in Western Australia.  However, it will also undertake an active project generation and acquisition program across a range of commodities, principally uranium, copper and gold, throughout Australia.

http://www.zeusresources.com


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Wow, no posts here. 
Have been following the price for a while. Got no idea what their up to though...
Climbing on very low volume.


----------



## greggles (5 March 2021)

ZEU up 89.7% today with no news having been announced. Daily volume is huge for the company with 9.2 million shares having changed hands so far.

Predictably the ASX sent them an ASX Price Query letter, to which the company replied that they have absolutely no idea why there is unusual trading in ZEU.

Something very odd going on here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 March 2021)

ZEU seek Uranium in the West I believe. It may be our saviour energy wise some say. 

Carpe diem. Cave canem.

gg


----------



## greggles (16 April 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ZEU seek Uranium in the West I believe. It may be our saviour energy wise some say.
> 
> Carpe diem. Cave canem.
> 
> gg




What makes me curious about this company is that not a lot appears to be happening in terms of corporate activity. Their last Quarterly Activities Report released to the market on 28 January revealed the following:

At the end of the Quarter the consolidated entity had $947,000 in cash with no debt;
No Changes to Zeus’ granted tenement holdings occurred during the Quarter.
No fieldwork was completed during the Quarter on the tenements managed by Zeus Resources Ltd.
This is from Section f of the notes to the Half Yearly Report and Accounts released on 31 March 2021



> The Company, since listing, is yet to report profitable operations and management is closely monitoring the remaining tenements held, to control cash outflows arising from existing exploration activity and the funding requirements needed to develop future projects.
> 
> These circumstances currently point towards a material uncertainty, and if not addressed, may cast significant doubt about the Company’s ability to continue as a going concern.




Yet the share price has gone up from 1c to 3.7c in the last eight months. Something doesn't smell right. Hmmm.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2021)

greggles said:


> What makes me curious about this company is that not a lot appears to be happening in terms of corporate activity. Their last Quarterly Activities Report released to the market on 28 January revealed the following:
> 
> At the end of the Quarter the consolidated entity had $947,000 in cash with no debt;
> No Changes to Zeus’ granted tenement holdings occurred during the Quarter.
> ...



Nothing to do with me, mate. 

I only picked it in this months comp as @tech/a had chosen Zeo and I was crook, so restricted my dart throwing to the zeds.

At its present rate of ascent it is way ahead of Zeo and I expect a congratulatory mention from @debtfree in his competition commentary next Friday when he gets back from his dissipation of this weekend.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 April 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> only picked it in this months comp as @tech/a had chosen Zeo and I was crook, so restricted my dart throwing to the zeds.
> 
> At its present rate of ascent ... I expect a congratulatory mention from @debtfree in his competition commentary next Friday when he gets back from his dissipation of this weekend.



not going to move much further  when the Trading Halt comes  ...

though the recent chart action, by _Jove_, surely resembles a thunderbolt


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> not going to move much further  when the Trading Halt comes  ...
> 
> though the recent chart action, by _Jove_, surely resembles a thunderbolt
> View attachment 122859



To quote the Bard. 



> *SHALLOW*
> 
> 
> > Ha! 'twas a merry night. And is Jane Nightwork alive?
> ...




gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2021)

At the rate this monster is going up I'll be in the top three of the competition by close of day.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 April 2021)

Barring a miracle or somebody's fat thumb taking over his computer tomorrow I cannot see this yapper winning the competition this month, or any month, ever. 

gg


----------



## Stockbailx (23 June 2021)

ZEU' S Trending nicely...Australia has the world’s largest resources of uranium with an estimated 1.158 million Mt in reasonably assured resources (RAR) recoverable at costs of less than US$ 70/kg. This represents approximately 33% of world resources in this category. Other countries with large resources in RAR of uranium recoverable at costs of less than US $70/kg are Canada 10%, Kazakhstan 10%, Niger 7% and the United States 6%.


----------



## Stockbailx (30 June 2021)

Thinking of making an offering for zeus, as a long term procession. Whats gets to me is the demand for uranium out there. I've read all the promise and been through there web site, witch was insightful. But can't come to a conclusion weather to fulfill at market. Anyone who has a better clue then me, please fill me in. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Stockbailx (2 July 2021)

some of what I found on the demand for uranium.


----------



## qldfrog (2 July 2021)

uranium market has been artificially depleted (pun intended) in the last 25y as we have been burning into reactors the dismantled fuel of the thousands of decommissioned war heads, following the fall of the wall/USSR.
That should now be soon over and we could see a price increase.i will keep an eye but not act until a trend is obvious


----------



## Stockbailx (4 July 2021)

qldfrog said:


> uranium market has been artificially depleted (pun intended) in the last 25y as we have been burning into reactors the dismantled fuel of the thousands of decommissioned war heads, following the fall of the wall/USSR.
> That should now be soon over and we could see a price increase.i will keep an eye but not act until a trend is obvious



fat comment, so I don't mean to be cheeky with it. But got a small parcel @ 0.098c. Having faith in its prosperity, thinking it's came out of the shadows and is ready to trade. No news on them working that out due to civid. I guess I'm, taken a chance, but here go's... Hopefully show some promise these weeks...


----------



## qldfrog (4 July 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> fat comment, so I don't mean to be cheeky with it. But got a small parcel @ 0.098c. Having faith in its prosperity, thinking it's came out of the shadows and is ready to trade. No news on them working that out due to civid. I guess I'm, taken a chance, but here go's... Hopefully show some promise these weeks...



my comment was more uranium as a whole than zeus


----------



## Stockbailx (8 July 2021)

This may be a shot in the dark, but ZEU has been consolidating price nicely. these past weeks And if I'm not mistaken it is forming a Bullish Pennant Pattern. Witch is great, needs a bit more capital raising...


----------



## Stockbailx (12 July 2021)

expected a breakout by now, but NO volume to show for it. Going south it looks. Uranium Sector so hard to comprehend.  Still a long term proposition for the future. But the immediate future for Zeus looks grim...


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

Probably regret selling out of this one, at the time it wasn't looking positive, a Investors nightmare, expecting good things in the moment. A tricky business Uranium stock very unpredictable. Although @kennas seems to have his figures on the pulse. Zeus following trend of all the rest of the Uranium Sector like PDN as stated in the Uranium Thread by @kennas. Zeus up over 11% and climbing I would predict. But whats next for the Uranium Sector. Also have my eyes* GLA*  Gadiator Resources,  requiring  *ZEU* and *VAL* Valor resources, a Gold Uranium Stock digging up some interesting Material...What gets me is what triggers the Uranium trade to head north. When they can't mine the material?


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Probably regret selling out of this one, at the time it wasn't looking positive, a Investors nightmare, expecting good things in the moment. A tricky business Uranium stock very unpredictable.




Stocky, I think they've all run ahead of themselves on expectations and speculation. One of the biggest uranium bulls and someone behind the Sprott Physical Uranium Trust, Rick Rule, was selling positions in juniors recently because he thought they'd gotten ahead of themselves, but then....kaboom. SPUT started buying uranium a week or so ago and I think that's been the catalyst. You're right, the market caps of all those juniors are running away and some are years away from actually building a mine, if they ever actually do. The supply/demand and switch to nuclear due to clean energy is still just a thesis as well. Also, could be another Fukushima tomorrow and uranium goes in the toilet for another decade. I doubt these stocks are going to keep running much further and will need some further consolidation once the heat drops. kennas


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

kennas said:


> The supply/demand and switch to nuclear due to clean energy is still just a thesis as well. Also, could be another Fukushima tomorrow and uranium goes in the toilet for another decade. I doubt these stocks are going to keep running much further and will need some further consolidation once the heat drops. kennas



Nector Gods', Kennas could not of said it better, Problem is got to have the Government  pull thier finger out and stop digging them selfs and their fairy Queen, bull**** of a constructive demographic of policy and Australians well being. And dig it up for the constitution of a republic. Where living the day but losing the dream. I'm sure everyone will be respectable and responsible for its actions...Demand of Uranium would be rising...


----------



## The Triangle (4 September 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Nector Gods', Kennas could not of said it better, Problem is got to have the Government  pull thier finger out and stop digging them selfs and their fairy Queen, bull**** of a constructive demographic of policy and Australians well being. And dig it up for the constitution of a republic. Where living the day but losing the dream. I'm sure everyone will be respectable and responsible for its actions...Demand of Uranium would be rising...



Are you a paid poster?   Always talking about the pumped stocks... 

Zeus in suspension.  Very naughty looking.   Yet another dodgy china run company?   https://www.zeusresources.com/board-of-directors/









						Zeus Resources (ASX:ZEU), WA uranium play, soars after engaging offshore 'consultancy' linked to secretive WhatsApp investor group
					

Part Chinese Communist Party-owned uranium play Zeus Resources’ share price soared more than 100 per cent early this week after engaging a Singapore-based small-cap “consultancy” boasting a secret network of WhatsApp groups and encrypted online forums.




					themarketherald.com.au
				




And



			https://twitter.com/stockswami


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Zeus in suspension. Very naughty looking. Yet another dodgy china run company?




Gladiator Resources Ltd (ASX: GLA) (Gladiator or the Company) provides the following updates for its drilling program at the Victoria Star prospect within the Company’s 100% owned Bendoc Gold Project *and its proposed  acquisition of Zeus Resources (T) Limited (Zeus Resources) *

Can't see any recent announcement by Zeus about this, but i haven't bothered to look further into it.
Broker only shows the last 10 announcments and not bothered to look harder or read any.
Nothing in headings of last 10 anyway.


----------



## The Triangle (4 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Gladiator Resources Ltd (ASX: GLA) (Gladiator or the Company) provides the following updates for its drilling program at the Victoria Star prospect within the Company’s 100% owned Bendoc Gold Project *and its proposed  acquisition of Zeus Resources (T) Limited (Zeus Resources) *
> 
> Can't see any recent announcement by Zeus about this, but i haven't bothered to look further into it.
> Broker only shows the last 10 announcments and not bothered to look harder or read any.
> Nothing in headings of last 10 anyway.



Pretty sure it's a different Zeus.  Off topic, GLA is another one I don't trust.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2021)

Had another quick glance, your right. It's A Tanzanian company.


----------

